# The Apple Watch outsold the entire Swiss watch industry in 2019



## Davidka

Not really comparable IMHO but still interesting.

I'll admit a smart watch is speaking to me as its functionality is unbeatable (maybe not the hideous Apple watch but there are some nice ones, probably a Casio).

https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/14/tech/apple-swiss-watches/index.html


----------



## Tommywine0

I was surprised, Apple Watch sales had seemed to be moving along at a stable rate, but growth really accelerated in 2019 (2017: 17.7 Million units, 2018: 22.5 Mill, 2019: 31 Mill). Impressive.


----------



## bounce

I have held back so far, but I must say I am getting tempted, if only they went longer between charges.:think:


----------



## GreatScott

It's all lies.

Everyone knows more watches come out of China or Japan than Switzerland, but that is not a good headline.

Then let's add in Germany, UK, etc. It's not really close.

In fact, since the Apple watch is a disposable product, it would make more sense to compare it to low end watches. But again, not a good headline.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Overwound

bounce said:


> I have held back so far, but I must say I am getting tempted, if only they went longer between charges.:think:


I gave one a try for almost a solid year when it was first released. Series 1 watches aren't as good as the current versions but the battery was not an issue for me. I put it on the charger before bed and woke up to a fully charged device. Maybe thinking of it as an electronically operated manual wind watch will help. 

I've been using my phone less lately so having a connected watch doesn't make sense for me and only takes away from the mechanical watches in my collection. If things change I would try one again.


----------



## Rocket1991

Samsung was on my wrist for whole year. Every day. I don't find these news surprising.
Smartwatches outselling Swiss for years now. 
They don't go head to head with Rolex and such so these could be safe for now, but industry don't recognize momentum and rules gathering this segment is for a surprise.


----------



## Pimmsley

Cool but only when they have a power reserve comparabe to an automatic worn daily I might consider one...


----------



## Mike Rivera

I'm an Apple guy (my wife and I each have a Macbook Pro, several Ipads, Iphone, etc.), but I don't consider it a watch. I think it's a smart device that also tells the time. It offers me nothing that my Iphone doesn't cover and I'd rather wear a real watch. I wouldn't wear one if it was a gift. No dirt thrown to those who wear them, just my opinion ...


----------



## Independent George

Mike Rivera said:


> I'm an Apple guy (my wife and I each have a Macbook Pro, several Ipads, Iphone, etc.), but I don't consider it a watch. I think it's a smart device that also tells the time. It offers me nothing that my Iphone doesn't cover and I'd rather wear a real watch. I wouldn't wear one if it was a gift. No dirt thrown to those who wear them, just my opinion ...


I agree. It's a cool wearable device. But it's not a watch.


----------



## highend

Not a watch really?

It's obviously competing with the top brands and there's a possibility the Smart watches will take over the market...


----------



## sticky

Two of my nieces were comparing notes on their smart watches last night saying how the watch nagged them about their activity levels. If I got one it’d probably pack its bags and leave home in disgust - not that I’m ever likely to get an AW or any other smart watch for that matter.


----------



## Igorek

Hmm, I think it is not a fair comparison. Swiss watch is a luxury and became a veblen good because of today's technology.


----------



## SaoDavi

A Smartwatch has as much in common with a watch as a Smartphone has with a phone.


----------



## Watchbreath

Yep, really.


highend said:


> Not a watch really?
> 
> It's obviously competing with the top brands and there's a possibility the Smart watches will take over the market...


----------



## Chris Stark

It's more a computer than a watch so I'm not sure about the comparison here. It would be my guess that people use their Apple Watches about 5% of the time to actually tell the time and then 95% for incoming texts, fitness info, etc.


----------



## Medusa

If the smartwatch was independent and did not require a phone, I would consider a smartwatch module on my mechanical watches bracelet or strap. 

I have tried two smartwatches so far but didn't like them. My phone drives me crazy and the smartwatch reminds me of, and is part of my smartphone.

Smartwatches are pretty cool though and they are actually way better than a Dick Tracy watch phone walky talky.


----------



## John MS

SaoDavi said:


> A Smartwatch has as much in common with a watch as a Smartphone has with a phone.


Exactly. In both cases the modern device performs the functions of the legacy device and much more.


----------



## 6R15

I bought one, then returned it the next day. The first thing the app on my phone did when I turned it to try and pair it was tell me to upgrade iOS or my watch ain't workin'. Not playing that game. Got a nice Galaxy Note the next week and left the entire eco system.


----------



## mleok

Say what you like, just look at a young person's wrist, if they're wearing anything there, it's likely to be an Apple watch. It is by far the most common wrist worn device that I see in the wild.


----------



## VL123

I would get one if I didn't have to worry about charging it over night or so. It's annoying enough remembering to charge this phone.

But as long as people are wearing watches that's great, regardless of the brand or what it is.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Independent George

highend said:


> Not a watch really?
> 
> It's obviously competing with the top brands and there's a possibility the Smart watches will take over the market...


My cellphone tells the time. It sits in my pocket. It doesn't make it a pocket watch.


----------



## Watchbreath

They just want to be a part of the 'herd'. (head em up, move em on out!)


mleok said:


> Say what you like, just look at a young person's wrist, if they're wearing anything there, it's likely to be an Apple watch. It is by far the most common wrist worn device that I see in the wild.


----------



## mleok

Independent George said:


> My cellphone tells the time. It sits in my pocket. It doesn't make it a pocket watch.


It might not be a pocket watch, but its success has nevertheless encroached on the market for watches, as people increasingly use it as their primary or sole timekeeping device.


----------



## drhr

mleok said:


> Say what you like, just look at a young person's wrist, if they're wearing anything there, it's likely to be an Apple watch. It is by far the most common wrist worn device that I see in the wild.


Agree here . . . see it a lot when I go into shops/restaurants/retail stores, etc., the younger ee's sport 'em most often if they're wearing anything on their wrist at all . . .


----------



## mleok

Watchbreath said:


> They just want to be a part of the 'herd'. (head em up, move em on out!)


Rawhide was a bit before my time. I can't speak for other people, but there is a certain synergy between a smart phone, smart watch, and bluetooth headphones that I find to be very useful when I travel. Also, when taking a walk, I can leave my phone at home, and just rely on the Apple watch and its LTE connectivity. Having to charge it doesn't take much more effort since I also have to charge my phone anyway, and it can enter into a low power timekeeping mode if you forget to charge it. In fact, it has often served as a backup communications device when my phone runs out of power.


----------



## BarracksSi

One part of the AW that so many people forget to recognize is how versatile its style is. The watch body itself is a blank slab, so all the customization happens on its "dial" (twenty-plus stock faces from Apple, plus added complications, _plus_ a whole lot of colors, means a lot of personalization) _and_ with the straps that are so easy to swap. Look at a dozen AWes and you just might see a dozen different configurations, some with plain rubber straps, some on metal mesh, some with embroidered flowers, or whatever else.

At a family gathering last month, among about twenty relatives, I think less than five of us had watches that weren't a Fitbit, AW, or some other smartwatch -- and although I brought my grandpa's watch just for the occasion, I also brought my AW and used it as my regular wearer.

This is a bigger sales threat to the traditional watch industry than cell phones were twenty years ago. They can ignore it at their peril. They can hope that some people who hadn't worn a watch in years, but decided to try smartwatches, are now reminded by how nice it is to have basic functions easily accessible on their wrist -- but the other view, where people think that it's silly to spend hundreds (never mind thou$ands) on a watch that only tells the time, seems far more prevalent.


----------



## Rocket1991

People in "mechanical has soul" camp either fail to realize or are simply not their clients when it comes to smartwatches, yet all these people who buy and enjoy smartwatches equally "fail to realize" finesse of Swiss watchmaking or how to put it simple way not a clientele who's needs are addressed by that Swiss watchmaking. 
Different people different strokes. 
Not everyone drives pickup truck and not everyone drives 2 door coupe. Some people "drive" public transit.

Smart watches are not sign of young alone. That a huge misconception.


----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> Smart watches are not sign of young alone. That a huge misconception.


Yup. The family gathering that I mentioned - I was still in the younger generation, surrounded by aunts and uncles. (never mind that we in the "younger generation" are entering our fifties!)


----------



## usa75k

*The Apple Watch outsold the entire Swiss watch industry in 2019?*

New York (CNN Business) The Apple Watch outsold the entire Swiss watch industry in 2019. The Apple Watch sold 31 million units worldwide, while all Swiss watch brands combined sold 21 million units, according to research from consulting firm Strategy Analytics. Analysts are divided on whether this spells trouble for the Swiss watch industry, with some saying the end is near. Others point out that the mechanical watches certified in Switzerland are still bringing in more revenue than the Apple (AAPL) Watch.

More here: https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/14/tech/apple-swiss-watches/index.html


----------



## woiter

*Re: The Apple Watch outsold the entire Swiss watch industry in 2019?*

How often has this now been posted? I recall at least three times.

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

*Re: The Apple Watch outsold the entire Swiss watch industry in 2019?*

Boooooring.


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog

*Re: The Apple Watch outsold the entire Swiss watch industry in 2019?*

They really hammered the Swiss phone industry.


----------



## Watchbreath

*Re: The Apple Watch outsold the entire Swiss watch industry in 2019?*

With something that is not a watch.


ExpiredWatchdog said:


> They really hammered the Swiss phone industry.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: The Apple Watch outsold the entire Swiss watch industry in 2019?*

Moved and merged with the already existing thread.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: The Apple Watch outsold the entire Swiss watch industry in 2019?*



woiter said:


> How often has this now been posted? I recall at least three times.


Interesting phenomenon. Old news rehashed.


----------



## mleok

SaoDavi said:


> A Smartwatch has as much in common with a watch as a Smartphone has with a phone.


And phones have virtually disappeared and have been replaced by smartphones.


----------



## wbird

The thing is that growth can't be all repeat and new to watch consummers. Some folks have to be switching. I have to wonder if this is affecting the mid priced quartz market of brands like Seiko and Citizen. On a personal note I don't think I would have bought a Timex Ironman or my Casio Protech if the Apple Watch was available back when I bought them. They were my main work out watches for years, Apple and most smart watches are way better for the job.


----------



## SMP300M

It's funny how the posters are either people who would not (and have not worn) Apple Watch or any smart watch, or people who don't use Apple products and thus won't get Apple Watch. Yeah, and somehow these are the experts on AW and smart watch.

It is not surprising to me. I don't see it as competition between Apple Watch and Swiss watch brands. There are buyers for Swiss mechanical watches, but this population will unlikely to grow. On the other hand, I do see the a lot people using AW and this population will continue to grow. It will saturate, but not sure when or where.

I was a mechanical watch guy. I had and still have 2 mechanical watches: one Swiss and one Japanese. When AW first came out 5 years ago, I was a nay-sayer. Who would want to buy $400 electronic watch. Couple years later, I got AW (Series 3). First impression was that AW straps and bands are so comfortable. I cannot imagine how does an electronics company coming out with 1st watch can design such comfortable straps. The functions, convenience, activity/workout won me over. In my first 6-9 months, I didn't wear my mechanical watches at all. Later, I wanted to get my mechanical watches back into rotation, but it is far in between. I probably wear my mechanical watches 30-45 days in a year. Just on weekends.

With my AW Series 3, even though I enjoyed wearing it so much, I felt that smart watch won't last forever. Batteries can die and it cannot be replace. And I said to myself that once the watch dies, I will go back to my mechanical watch. Well, I now wear Series 5.

Today is 5 years anniversary of Apple Watch. This is interesting read. 
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/apple-watch-fifth-anniversary

And this is great read:
https://www.hodinkee.com/magazine/jony-ive-apple


----------



## BarracksSi

JimmyK said:


> Today is 5 years anniversary of Apple Watch. This is interesting read.
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/apple-watch-fifth-anniversary


In that story, Pulvirent wrote this:


> Something I've never shared about that process was that when we told some in the industry we planned to put Jony Ive from Apple on the cover of our magazine, a few partners said they would pull their advertising. That we were legitimizing Apple in the watch world. As if Apple needed legitimizing in any way. We ran the story anyway, and they did indeed pull their advertising. Some have returned, some have not.


I wonder who those brands were.

Marc Newson was a real ace in the hole, having already been friends with Ive for a long time and also the inventor of that particular style of watch band. I think the traditional watch market was too staid to pay attention to Newson's Ikepod, but the smartwatch market was primed for trying something new. I've also suggested that the watch straps, being both comfortable and revolutionarily easy to swap out, are the AW's true "killer app" -- because they encourage the owner to use one watch for every outfit, and a smartwatch works best if it's worn all the time.

Oh, and Kevin Lynch, who was a chief engineer at Adobe and dumb/ballsy enough to publicly criticize Steve Jobs for not including Flash on the original iPhone (remember Flash?). Linked from the Hodinkee article:
https://www.wired.com/2015/04/the-apple-watch/


----------



## RCTimeDude

this fact is very sad. I lover mechanical watches don't wanna see them replaced by spy machines from a company like Apple. ugh, sux!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## utzelu

RCTimeDude said:


> this fact is very sad. I lover mechanical watches don't wanna see them replaced by spy machines from a company like Apple. ugh, sux!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Society has changed. As the need to wear a watch decreased, the need for connectivity and health related services increased, hence the smartwatch market increase.


----------



## SMP300M

RCTimeDude said:


> this fact is very sad. I lover mechanical watches don't wanna see them replaced by spy machines from a company like Apple. ugh, sux!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe you got your companies mixed up. There are tons of reports on Facebook and Google collecting personal data for their financial gain. I have not heard any issue with Apple. And Apple has being transparent, in media, and against the government on privacy.


----------



## Surly Troll

so sad, by 5 years time, most will be obsolete, trashed, or broken.


----------



## Jiman

I’ve tried several times to wear an AW regularly but each time it gets regulated to an alarm (So I don’t wake up my wife when I get up at o dark thirty) and for working out. For me the reason is that I wear a watch all the time and taking it off to charge it every day is inconvenient. I can’t do it at night because I use it as an alarm and taking it off at some point during the day is just a PIA. 

If/when they come out with a solar version, it may very well replace my mechanicals, because at that point I could actually wear it 24/7.


----------



## hi_beat

Which market? The market for wearable tech or the market for luxury watches? I agree with some of the other posts stating that this is an apples-to-oranges comparison. And the rest of the posts here demonstrate why... lots of people want to own both an Apple Watch and a luxury timepiece, for completely different reasons. The Apple watch already dominates its segment, and shows no signs of weakening. I still don't think it's likely that it will take over the (admittedly much smaller in terms of number of units) market that Rolex, Omega, etc. compete in, let alone the ultra-high-end luxury segment.


----------



## utzelu

hi_beat said:


> ... lots of people want to own both an Apple Watch and a luxury timepiece, for completely different reasons. The Apple watch already dominates its segment, and shows no signs of weakening. I still don't think it's likely that it will take over the (admittedly much smaller in terms of number of units) market that Rolex, Omega, etc. compete in, let alone the ultra-high-end luxury segment.


Although being an apple-to-oranges comparison, the smartwatch had a considerable impact in the < $3000 watch category only because both products compete on the same wrist space, at least until it would become acceptable to double wrist.


----------



## flynnstone

It really is Apple and oranges when compared to a mechanical/Swiss watch, but they certainly do serve a purpose


----------



## Wolfsatz

flynnstone said:


> It really is Apple and oranges when compared to a mechanical/Swiss watch, but they certainly do serve a purpose


with a bit of perspective... if Apple outsold the Swiss Industry.... what did Casio mini wrist computers do? 
Casio - Edifice - ProTeks....

and then yet again... how about the Android counterparts. Fossil keeps increasing their smartwatch repertoire, which means they are selling them.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wolfsatz said:


> with a bit of perspective... if Apple outsold the Swiss Industry.... what did Casio mini wrist computers do?
> Casio - Edifice - ProTeks....
> 
> and then yet again... how about the Android counterparts. Fossil keeps increasing their smartwatch repertoire, which means they are selling them.


G Shock sold 10 million last year, but I don't know if that includes everything under the Casio umbrella.


----------



## vystrcil

Figured I would add my thoughts to this discussion. I feel that EVERYONE is entitled to their opinion and this is just mine.

First off, I own an Apple Watch. I also own a several G-Shocks, a Hamilton, and an Omega Seamaster. I had a series 1 Apple Watch and had it for years. Then starting buying the above watches, lastly the Omega. Ended up selling my Apple Watch. I recently bought the new Series 6 and even though it has only been out and in my possession for a couple weeks, I haven't worn any of my quartz or mechanical watches at all and I don't see that changing anytime soon. There is just too much functionality in the Apple Watch. Not only that, I have found that the Apple Watch has me exercising more just to close my "rings". As stupid as that sounds it is the truth. I will always love my other watches, especially my Omega, but for now I am enjoying the functionality of my Apple Watch.

On a side note, I don't think Wikipedia is the "answer" to everything, but I did like the definition they had for a watch and I tend to agree with the following, which like it or not, would make the Apple Watch a WATCH. You may not like it or might not ever wear one, but it is a watch by the most basic definition.

"A *watch* is a portable timepiece intended to be carried or worn by a person. It is designed to keep a consistent movement despite the motions caused by the person's activities. A *wristwatch* is designed to be worn around the wrist, attached by a watch strap or other type of bracelet, including metal bands, leather straps or any other kind of bracelet. A pocket watch is designed for a person to carry in a pocket, often attached to a chain. The study of timekeeping is known as horology."


----------



## edhchoe

I used to buy few mechanical watches a year.
Now I just buy an Apple watch every year around September.


----------



## Lu..

I've had my AW S5 for a year now and I think it will never replace a mechanical watch....

I used to wear my AW all the time...but there are times it is not needed.....weddings....family gatherings...sometimes you do want to go a little off-grid...and I don't think I'm the only one....

Now I use my 5KS, Movado..when I don't want to be distracted with technology during those times....I do wear my AP when I'm biking, hiking, etc...because I want to make sure it captures my biometric data during those types of activities.....

And when I do wear something simpler...old school....it notice it makes a wonderful conversation starter in the crowded world of technology we all live in nowadays.....


----------



## cmd0518

Wow, that's crazy.


----------



## Mickey®

Of course. Think what Rolex would sell/do if it could track my steps, heart, oxygen level, give directions, make phone calls, text, gave weather and news...etc.etc.etc.


----------



## Davidka

Mickey® said:


> Of course. Think what Rolex would sell/do if it could track my steps, heart, oxygen level, give directions, make phone calls, text, gave weather and news...etc.etc.etc.


You know, half of the thing you've mentioned are actually done by the phone, not the watch.


----------



## Mickey®

Davidka said:


> You know, half of the thing you've mentioned are actually done by the phone, not the watch.


Uh. No they aren't.


----------



## Mickey®

Davidka said:


> You know, half of the thing you've mentioned are actually done by the phone, not the watch.


My Apple Watch with 4g/wifi does those things when I am 1000 miles away from my phone. Tell me how my "phone" is doing those things for me?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

GreatScott said:


> ...
> 
> In fact, since the Apple watch is a disposable product, it would make more sense to compare it to low end watches. But again, not a good headline.


This exactly.


----------



## Scout308

I know people who never wore a watch ( the whole "i have a clock on my phone" crowd) but hey now wear an Apple.


----------



## Scout308

Apple or some app vendor should make an app that makes you watch look more like the classic dials of old, the Longines and art deco dials.......


----------



## Prdrers

I think it comes down to stubbornness and personal opinions, just like with guns, knives, etc. If you are into any of those things, you know every brand and type has fanboys who just refuse to relent, no matter what.

The fact remains, the Apple Watch is, indeed, a watch. Just because “you” don’t consider it a watch, that doesn’t make it so. Do I compare it to high-end Swiss watches? No. Not even in the same category... Yes, both qualify as watches by definition, but it’s like comparing Nissan to Ferrari.

I think there’s a market for both, and I own an AW6, as well as several traditional watches, both quartz and auto. I don’t throw shade on anyone for the watch they wear, unless it’s a fake or obvious rip off. But even still, that’s their choice.

But, I think to sit back and insist the Apple Watch isn’t a “watch” just shows your own ignorance and unwillingness to accept change. I often wonder if there were people who lost their minds when the quartz revolution took place, professing those darn things weren’t “real” watches.

Maybe some of the more aged members can shed light on that. Anyway, that’s my .02, not meant to offend, and just as disposable as my Apple Watch.


----------



## Davidka

Prdrers said:


> comparing Nissan to Ferrari.


More like comparing a Nissan to an Uber. I'd leave your example for comparing an affordable watch to a high-end watch, The Apple watch is not a luxury version of the same product - it is a whole different thing (but ok, it's a watch). The Uber ride, compared to a regular car, gives you many more features (you don't have to drive, find a parking spot, buy insurance, pay for maintenance) but it lasts as long as one ride. A car enthusiast won't consider an Uber ride as part of his car collection and so a WIS won't add the Apple watch to his WUS signature.


----------



## nepatriot

Prdrers said:


> I think it comes down to stubbornness and personal opinions, just like with guns, knives, etc. If you are into any of those things, you know every brand and type has fanboys who just refuse to relent, no matter what.
> 
> The fact remains, the Apple Watch is, indeed, a watch. Just because "you" don't consider it a watch, that doesn't make it so. Do I compare it to high-end Swiss watches? No. Not even in the same category... Yes, both qualify as watches by definition, but it's like comparing Nissan to Ferrari.
> 
> I think there's a market for both, and I own an AW6, as well as several traditional watches, both quartz and auto. I don't throw shade on anyone for the watch they wear, unless it's a fake or obvious rip off. But even still, that's their choice.
> 
> But, I think to sit back and insist the Apple Watch isn't a "watch" just shows your own ignorance and unwillingness to accept change. I often wonder if there were people who lost their minds when the quartz revolution took place, professing those darn things weren't "real" watches.
> 
> Maybe some of the more aged members can shed light on that. Anyway, that's my .02, not meant to offend, and just as disposable as my Apple Watch.


Agree, and nice to see some passion here on the AW! It's interesting how little activity the AW still has here, on a watch forum, given AW is the 1,000 pound gorilla in the room.

A thought on this "...Just because "you" don't consider it a watch, that doesn't make it so.", I would add that just because you DO think it so, equally does not make it so.

I've been putting my AW6 next to my mechanicals, in full view, so the choice is there each AM when I wake up ... sort of a test. Logically, the AW is almost a "no brainer": it does so much more than provide time and date. Simple things, like tap my wrist as a reminder, or of an incoming message or call. I use timers a lot through out the day. I still miss notifications with my phone in my pocket, even with hearing aids on. And specialty things: track how many miles I have walked, where I am, my BO and heart rate, collects BP readings from my Omron, makes and receives calls, texts, even from Microsoft Teams. I can adjust my hearing aids settings with it, or instantly pay for purchases. It can be my boarding pass. Plays music too.

I wore my 4 for a while, even acknowledging the above (and more), but the after a month to so, never wore it.

But I had a recent revelation: I no longer care that much if my mechanicals are spot on accurate. I always have my phone in my pocket, everywhere, and it's always spot on. Like a pocket watch, I take it out when I want to know exactly what time it is. I just LIKE wearing my mechanicals.

If an AW was just a watch, it would be like my Gshock Square, or one the analog quartz watches I used to occasionally buy, so I would have an option that was always running: sitting in a draw somewhere.

My mechanicals are works of art. Each has its unique personality, and a story. Like my Doxa: I grew up watching the Undersea World of Jacque Cousteau. Or my Precista PRS82: a reissue of the last mechanical diver issued to RN. I guess that makes me one of the "more aged members" here .

I don't see my AW that way. Like my iPhone, it's disposable tech. I tried to see it as more, even springing for the SBSS version of the 4. And two Erica's Original straps (designed by the wife of a Marine Nationale diver, France's Marines, and made out of parachute straps, for his Navy issued Doxa dive watch). I think that was my mistake. My AW6 is aluminum, and I'll replace\upgrade every 2 years. Like my iPhone ... just alternate years.

You may not see it that way. But I'm not wrong; neither are you. Our individual milage may vary.


----------



## Snyde

Garmin > Apple Watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Prdrers said:


> I think it comes down to stubbornness and personal opinions...
> 
> The fact remains, the Apple Watch is, indeed, a watch...


Indeed - fact vs opinion.

To me, the Apple watch is only a watch insofar as my cell phone is a watch. Or my car stereo, with a time display, is a watch. What about my laptop? It is constantly displaying the time. Is that a watch?

There is a powerful argument that a watch is defined as a device where time telling is its primary function. I think that's the reason many people don't classify it as a watch. It is not meant as an insult to the device. This device clearly does so much more than tell time, just like the other devices I mentioned.


----------



## captainmorbid

People keep on about Apple watches ‘round here.

Is it a watch? Er... it’s part of it’s name...

Is a Fitbit a watch? 

Do people hate/love the Garmin?

Do people on land line telephone forums, bemoan the smartphone industry? 

Do I want a smart watch? No, I’m a Star Trek fan.

Does the rise of wrist mounted computers really signal the end of the, occasionally expensive, man jewelry industry?

I have 70+ watches, and zero of them do anything but describe what time, day, date, we’ve communally agreed upon, it is.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

captainmorbid said:


> I have 70+ watches, and zero of them do anything but describe what time, day, date, we've communally agreed upon, it is.


Bah humbug! Who needs both day and date on their watch dial? They just look ugly and throw off the symmetry!


----------



## captainmorbid

BarracksSi said:


> Bah humbug! Who needs both day and date on their watch dial? They just look ugly and throw off the symmetry!


Heh, it is distracting... I've been searching for a day wheel where every day is Monday, for the office...

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface

A watch goes on my wrist. Unless I’m looking at someone else’s wrist, any other devices that I reference for time is a clock. Even on the iPhone.


----------



## ronalddheld

An iPhone is like a clock or pocket watch?


----------



## john_marston

Google says a watch is a ''timepiece worn on the wrist''

So is an AW a 'timepiece'? Depends how you use it, I guess. If you mainly use it to tell time, then yes. If it's primarily used for other functions, then I'd say no; you have a smart device strapped to your wrist.


----------



## Davidka

john_marston said:


> Google says a watch is a ''timepiece worn on the wrist''
> 
> So is an AW a 'timepiece'? Depends how you use it, I guess. If you mainly use it to tell time, then yes. If it's primarily used for other functions, then I'd say no; you have a smart device strapped to your wrist.


Too bad you didn't googlt "timepiece" while you were at it...

an instrument, such as a clock or watch, for measuring time.

I think this means Apple watch is NOT a watch according to the dictionary. It is not an "instrument for measuring time", it's an instrument for displaying information from your cell phone.
Case closed.


----------



## SMP300M

Apple Watch does provide the time, even when iPhone is turned off and AW is not connected to cellular or wifi. So from definition, it is a timepiece and a watch.

Now, you might not like the device, but that is a different argument.


----------



## Davidka

It tells time, it's not "for" telling time. Would you call any of the following devices a watch?

Philips watch









AEG watch









Toyota watch


----------



## utzelu

Davidka said:


> It tells time, it's not "for" telling time.


It is a watch primordially. The fact that all the watch faces emphasize the time telling "complication", and it is worn on wrist makes it so. But it is pretty stupid to even argue on this topic. It is irrelevant if it is a watch or not.


----------



## Prdrers

utzelu said:


> It is a watch primordially. The fact that all the watch faces emphasize the time telling "complication", and it is worn on wrist makes it so. But it is pretty stupid to even argue on this topic. It is irrelevant if it is a watch or not.


That last sentence pretty much sums up the whole argument. I'll just call it the Apple maybeaWatch from now on.


----------



## Colonel_Sanders

Independent George said:


> I agree. It's a cool wearable device. But it's not a watch.


I would say it's a watch / computer. Getting WhatsApp messages all the time on that this is so annoying. I hated my Apple Watch. Enough said.


----------



## BarracksSi

Colonel_Sanders said:


> I would say it's a watch / computer. Getting WhatsApp messages all the time on that this is so annoying. I hated my Apple Watch. Enough said.


Why'd you let WhatsApp ping your watch? You can disable it, ya know.

I don't have WhatsApp but I have FB Messenger on my phone, and I didn't let it install onto the AW. On top of that, I've got my Messenger notifications turned off anyway.


----------



## Johann23

I can't wait to put another screen in my life between my 3 tv's, my MacBook Pro, my iPhone and my iPad.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1

Say what you will but there's gonna be a chorus of 'It ONLY tells time?' And they walk away laughing. Change happens whether you're onboard or not.


----------



## ronalddheld

You can choose which notifications to get. A point of the AW is to free you from using your iPhone so much.


----------



## utzelu

RollieMoly said:


> I can't wait to put another screen in my life between my 3 tv's, my MacBook Pro, my iPhone and my iPad.


The mechanical/quartz watch can be considered as screen too. It's just something to look at, for various reasons. The point is to use the product to help you and to enjoy it. There's no point in forcing yourself into using anything you don't need/want.


----------



## Johann23

utzelu said:


> The mechanical/quartz watch can be considered as screen too. It's just something to look at, for various reasons. The point is to use the product to help you and to enjoy it. There's no point in forcing yourself into using anything you don't need/want.


Yeah. No.


----------

